# How much better is FiiO E7 than onboard laptop sound cards? Review Added.



## kingpage

*EDIT: First impressions and thoughts about E7 after I have received it, here.*
   
  .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
   
  I have a Creative Aurvana Live (CAL) close-can headphone, and I'm using Dell Inspiron 6000 with a Sigmatel Major C sound card (STAC9751). I really want to know if E7 will deliver a subtantial improvement over my onboard sound card's SQ.
   
  The onboard sound card drives my CAL just fine,  and adding E3 doesn't really change much except more bass (other than more volume) and I feel that the overall sound degrades somehow a little by doing that.
   
  As you can see, I love my CAL very much. But I don't know if throwing $90 down the drain to buy a E7 for a AUD$90 CAL headphone is worth it and will dramatically change the experience.

 If you have a laptop, or a laptop you have access to, as a source for comparison. Would you say a big jump in SQ using E7's DAC instead? The most important element of SQ in this case for me is soundstage, then is details or clarity as well as suitability for a slightly V-shape sound of CAL.

 The Dell Inspiron 6000 was being sold back in 2005. I'd say any laptop around that time or later could be used as a baseline, since this STAC97 sound card is very basic. I saw somewhere that Creative Sound Blaster Live! also used a STAC97 chipset like Sigmatel Major C, so perhaps Sigmatel Major C isn't that bad really....

 Here's a FR graph of CAL.

 The red one is Creative Aurvana Live and bluse one is Denon 1000.
   
   
  I couldn't find much information comparing E7 with laptop sound cards here or elsewhere after many hours. It would be really great if you could do a comparison with your laptop onboard sound card(s), and state what laptop/onboard sound card you have. Thanks you. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## kingpage

Help me decide please.


----------



## estreeter

I think you are going to have to dig a little deeper into that piggy bank. Have you checked the FS section for pre-loved iBasso or similar amps ?


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I think you are going to have to dig a little deeper into that piggy bank. Have you checked the FS section for pre-loved iBasso or similar amps ?


 

 Oh, I'm not even sure to spend $90 for a $90 headphone. Maybe I should have bought a $200 headphone in the beginning instead, but now it's too late.
   
  I think I'm more interested in a DAC+AMP, such as E7, Icon Mobile, Total Bithead, uDAC....because I don't have a good quality (assuming) source from my laptop, thus this thread.


----------



## estreeter

Get the uDAC.
   
  Problem solved - next.


----------



## kingpage

But, not only is uDAC more expensive than the E7, it is also not portable, and the SQ of uDAC is more or less similar to that of E7. Some people prefer the uDAC while others prefer E7 over uDAC. The only good thing about the uDAC is it's got a lineout without an addition of $100.


----------



## TheGame21x

I have a Fiio E7 and I like it a great deal. I'm not sure it'll be mind-blowing or anything like that but I think it's a very nice sounding DAC for the price, plus there's the added benefit of it performing double duty as a portable amp so that's also something to consider.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> I have a Fiio E7 and I like it a great deal. I'm not sure it'll be mind-blowing or anything like that but I think it's a very nice sounding DAC for the price, plus there's the added benefit of it performing double duty as a portable amp so that's also something to consider.


 


  Could you compare it to an onboard card? I don't suppose you have a CAL?
   
  I really would like to know the synergy of E7 and CAL as well before I take the plunge.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> But, not only is uDAC more expensive than the E7, it is also not portable, and the SQ of uDAC is more or less similar to that of E7. Some people prefer the uDAC while others prefer E7 over uDAC. The only good thing about the uDAC is it's got a lineout without an addition of $100.


 

  
  O-kay - so you listed the uDAC amongst your preferred choices, then completely ruled it out when I suggested it as a viable option. You have decided that its SQ is sufficiently similar to the E7 without having heard either with your own ears and headphones ?
   
  Son, you are on your own.
   
  (Disclaimer: I dont own the uDAC or anything from NuForce).


----------



## moodyrn

I bought both at the same time with the intent to keep the one that sounded to best. The udac2 is now gone. They both sound very similar and on par with each other. The udac2 had a little bump in the lower freqencies, but the e7 sounded more refined and a little more neutral. I could easily see someone preferring the udac2. The extra features of the e7 pushed it over the top for me, but just on sound quality, I slightly preferred the e7.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> I bought both at the same time with the intent to keep the one that sounded to best. The udac2 is now gone. They both sound very similar and on par with each other. The udac2 had a little bump in the lower freqencies, but the e7 sounded more refined and a little more neutral. I could easily see someone preferring the udac2. The extra features of the e7 pushed it over the top for me, but just on sound quality, I slightly preferred the e7.


 

 Thanks
   


  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This thread is about E7 (and sound cards). I was just saying I'm interested in DAC/AMPs like the uDAC, etc. I don't see the more expensive options significantly different in SQ from E7. The next level probably costs at least $200.

 Yet, you recommended uDAC without having one? I don't suppose you have E7 either, do you?
   
  Anyone cares to compare E7 with sound cards (onboard or otherwise)
   
  I have also read reviews where a few were underwhelmed by E7 when compared to their sound cards or their DAP (such as Ipod). It's possible that some of them didn't use a LOD.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, the quality of onboard sound cards varies wildly. The onboard sound on my old laptop was absolutely terrible and the headphone out was filled with static and electronic noise but the sound card on my current laptop is actually rather good and prior to getting the E7, it served me well for months. Now that I have the option, I use the E7 at almost every opportunity but the difference isn't quite as massive as it would've been on my old laptop.


----------



## wdahm519

I think the Fiio's in general are just kind of meh.  There are better options for slightly more cost and you'll get more for your money = value.  Spending $200 (the "next" level if you want to call it that), will probably not get your more for your extra dollar, but the option is there for those who are willing to put down the extra $80-$100 to get that better 10% or whatnot.
   
  I think you should be looking at things like the uDac, uDac2-HP, Total Airhead, Total BitHead.  Those are all better than the Fiio products.
   
  The E7 is around $80, I believe.  I just bought a uDac2-HP for my Dad at $99.  The uDac2 is $129.  The Total BitHead is $120.  The Total Airhead is $99.  These are all pretty much $20-$40 more, and you're going to get more enjoyment out of them, at least, that's perspective.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> I think you should be looking at things like the uDac, uDac2-HP, Total Airhead, Total BitHead.  Those are all better than the Fiio products.


 

 Is that from personal experience, or just generalisation? I can find people on the Internet who prefer E7 to uDac or Total BitHead.
   


  Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Well, the quality of onboard sound cards varies wildly. The onboard sound on my old laptop was absolutely terrible and the headphone out was filled with static and electronic noise but the sound card on my current laptop is actually rather good and prior to getting the E7, it served me well for months. Now that I have the option, I use the E7 at almost every opportunity but the difference isn't quite as massive as it would've been on my old laptop.


 


 Could you specify what your old laptop's model was (possibly sound card as well if you know)? and what about the new one, what model is it?
   
  My STAC97 sound card doesn't have any static, hiss or electronic noise. It sounds "fine" to me, it powers my CAL better than my Rockboxed Sansa e250, the SQ of my onboard and my Sansa is very similar except the power, if not better than Sansa. The technical perfomance would be nowhere near that of E7 in terms of noise levels, FR and dynamic range. I would think there's more clarity, detail and power with E7 relatively speaking, hence I would like to have a feel for the magnitude by asking fellow Head-Fiers your experience of E7 with different laptop sound cards.
   
  This may be a waste of time, and I might not buy E7 after all this and wait until I can afford better phones depending on what I hear, but it's worth a try, right?


----------



## wdahm519

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, this is a public forum, and we're all posting opinions.  You seem to have just the right thing to say to everyone.  If you're so sure why are you posting here?  Just buy it already and YOU tell ME if it was worth it.


----------



## moodyrn

The thing is you shouldn't be posting opinions about a product you haven't listened to . There's way too much of this stuff going on here on this forum. I will never tell someone not to get something I don't know anything about. Why? It's because I don't know anything about it. That really doesn't make any sense. Is the e7 a high end portable dac/amp? No, but neither is anything else in that price range. Will it be an improvement over on board sound? Yes. And also there are not only a few, but many people  both on this forum and sites that prefer the e7 to the udac/2. And some do not. They are both on the same level sonically and sound very similar. If you think one is horrible, then you would think both are horrible. For the price they both are a very good value. For little money you can improve the sound coming out of you pc or laptop. I use mine with my ipad and it's an improvement over the built in dac. Not as big as on board sound, but it's still an improvement. People please stop making comments about products you never listened to. Your  comment about this is a public forum and we're all posting opinions is ludacris. When someone asks for opinions, they are asking opinions based on your listening experience. If you hadn't listened to a product, then you don't know any more than the op. I have owned both, so I can give a valid opinion based off of my listening experiences. Someone else who has listened to the e7 can form their own opinion and post their thoughts. Then the op could get an idea based on several opinions from people who have listening experiences.


----------



## wdahm519

I don't agree.  I've read and heard a lot about the E7, and other amps.  Therefore, I have a general knowledge about them.  Its not feasible to force someone to try every single product they want to post about before forming an opinion about its performance.  From other peoples experiences, *I myself* have drawn a conclusion about The E7 and Fiio in general compared to other amps/dacs and brands.  I post that opinion for others to consider.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





wdahm519 said:


> Hey, this is a public forum, and we're all posting opinions.  You seem to have just the right thing to say to everyone.  If you're so sure why are you posting here?  Just buy it already and YOU tell ME if it was worth it.


 
   
  I agree, but we should have saved our keystrokes. The OP had made up his mind before he even started the thread - ultimately, its his call.


----------



## kingpage

I never had the slightest intention to ask how E7 stacks up against the other similarly-priced DACs. I found a lot of information in that regard, but not much on onboard cards against E7. Whenever there is a brief mention of a laptop sound card, they never indicate what type.


----------



## wdahm519

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> I never had the slightest intention to ask how E7 stacks up against the other similarly-priced DACs. I found a lot of information in that regard, but not much on onboard cards against E7. Whenever there is a brief mention of a laptop sound card, they never indicate what type.


 


  We're just saying, it sounds like you're very set on getting the E7.  I think external will be more versatile than onboard cards anyways, because you can take them to friends houses or meet-ups and listen (without having to take your whole machine!). 
   
  Sorry for the slightly combative post _moodryn._


----------



## kingpage

Yeah....it's really buying vs not buying. My gut feeling tells me that it's won't be "that" good, but who knows. That's why I'm here to be convinced either way.


----------



## wdahm519

Well, that goes back to why I was trying to persuade you to (okay here is my "experience") the Total BitHead.  I'm listening to it right now, and I know for a fact that it makes a difference and I'm loving it.  Though, it makes the most difference with my 250ohm DT990's, I really have no idea what my MS1i's sound like unamped.
   
  I mean, I'm not sure if the E7 is going to be all the bang for buck that it should be, but I know the Total BitHead will be. 
   
   
  That's my honest opinion.


----------



## kingpage

Considering CAL only has an impedance of 32 ohm, I only started thinking about upgrading when I read in another forum that Denon D1000/D1001 (same driver as CAL) sounds much better amped. So, I thought to myself, maybe I should upgrade my source and have a decent amp at the same time. The rest is history.


----------



## ClieOS

The onboard sound card on my XPS420 (also SigmaTel) is decent, better than all the realtek solution I have ever heard, but nothing a WM8740 can be, especially on resolution, cleanest and transparency. But I won't say going from my Sigmatel to E7 is a "big" jump - and by "big", I mean going from crap to instant heaven. You will notice improvement, just don't expect it to turn your PC to a $30k sounding home theater. that's not going to happen.
   
  As for E7 vs. uDAC, I have them both, and don't find uDAC headphone-out to be a lot better. uDAC has a better line-out, but the headphone-out is only decent. It has better detail and treble than E7, but not as much warm, body and bass. It will work well as desktop solution, but E7 still holda its ground as a portable solution.


----------



## kingpage

Thanks so much.
   
  I think the SigmaTel in your XPS42 is a STAC92XX HD card whereas mine is not.
   
  How about the soundstage?


----------



## ClieOS

Soundstage is, well, normal. Can't say I hear anything different between them.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had the CAL and used it with the E7. It was a substantial improvement over my VERY crappy onboard soundcard. Now the CALs don't benefit much of anything with extra amping IMHO, just tightening up the bass a little from my E9. They are easy to drive... the DAC of the E7 is what made the CALs shine. I don't know how good the OP's soundcard is, but I know it was a well worth investment for me.


----------



## kingpage

May I ask you what is your "VERY crappy onboard soundcard"? I would like to know at least the laptop/PC model.
   
  Any improvement in the soundstage department?
   
  And how do you know "CALs don't benefit much of anything with extra amping" despite the substantial improvement in E7's DAC. Is that because you tried it with the lineout from your computer oboard soundcard to E7 or another amp?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Some integrated Realtek HD soundcard off my Asus 1201n dual core netbook.
   
  I'm not a soundstage expert when it comes to stereo (though I can easily tell the differences in soundstage with Dolby Headphone virtual surround), so I honestly can't say it's better.
   
  As for amping, I have hooked up the CAL to my headphone out on my netbook, the E5, E7, and considerably more powerful E9. The CAL IS improved with the E9, but not drastically, and I felt the E7 improved the CAL mainly because of going from soundcard to DAC. The E5 didn't do much for me.
   
  I say your first step is to get a DAC. I dunno how good your soundcard is, but an external DAC is just a noticeable improvement for me personally.


----------



## kingpage

Thanks.
   
  From the data sheets, it looks like your ALC662 card is slightly technically superior than my STAC9751. Yours is also newer. But technical statistics only tell part of the story, and newer doesn't equal better.
   
  I'm very much tempted to buy the E7, since having two headphone outs is also a plus. But I may regret not spending money on something even better like the D4 and the like instead or regret buying it altogether. Well, I have posted a WTB thread asking for offers of E7, if the price is right I'll take it. Otherwise, I'll wait until next time I upgrade my laptop as well as my headphone, which could be a very long time since my 5 year old Dell laptop is still working okay despite its age is starting to show and my headphone is only several months old.
   
  This expensive hobby is definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Jack C

I went and searched for and found some RMAA results:
   
  A Sigmatel C-Major:
%20SigmaTel%20C-Major%20Audio.htm]http://www.hot.ee/opelfrontera/[MME]%20SigmaTel%20C-Major%20Audio.htm
   
  Here's RMAA of an E7:
http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/Various/FiiO%20E7%20(Aux%20vs.%20USB,%20Vol.%2060,%20No%20Bass%20Levels,%20Var.%20Loads).htm
   
  The E7 measured here is a pre-production review sample, I believe. 
   
  Jack


----------



## kingpage

I don't suppose anyone is able and willing to execute proper RMAA tests on the revised (latest version) E7?
   
  I have seen those RMAA results for the pre-production E7 (they were already available back in February), the results for the USB DAC don't make sense since the SNR is stated at around 100 dB instead of 95 dB for the line-in.
   
  As for the Sigmatel C-Major results, I'm not 100% it's the same chipset as mine. Here's another link for a C-Major, it uses 24-bit and 48kHz. I suspect the one used in your link is also a 24-bit C-Major provided the two results are so similar.


----------



## kingpage

At last, I pulled the trigger and bought an E7. I hope I won't regret this purchase. Either way, I will post a review or at least a comment when I receive it.


----------



## psuedosilk

you wont, ive had the same questions as you for the past few weeks. i bought a pair of ath m50s that i was initally a bit underwhelmed with hooking them up directly to my desktop and ipod nano 3g....just received my e7 today and there is a significant difference between the nano and e7 and a HUGE difference between my on board desktop audio and the e7. now, my m50s sound as awesome as all of the reviews ive read online.


----------



## Xymordos

I'm sure you wont. My Thinkpad X200 uses Conexant Smart Audio HD and its CRAP compared to the E7 DAC. Makes everything clearer, more detailed, better separation, more balanced, everything is better.
  I'm very satisfied.
   
  However, E7 as a portable...doesn't make too much of a difference. But the bass boost function is always nice


----------



## voicemaster

I use my E7 for both portable and DAC, so far the sound it produce has been great. For DAC, it is far better than my laptop sound card (no hiss or electrical leakage into the sound). For portable, I can hear the difference when using the E7 with my Itouch.


----------



## kingpage

I just got my E7. I was scared for a second that E7 turned right off after I pressed the on button even when the USB cable is plugged in, and then I remember reading somewhere that it takes a minute to charge a completely empty battery before you can turn it on.
   
  Anyway, I haven't listened to it yet. (too busy sharing it here).


----------



## kingpage

As I have promised, I would come back with some firsts impressions, and comments/review.
   
  First impression, I noticed a very smooth sound and deeper bass. Then, after more listening, I thought was the sound through E7's dac and amp is a lot fuller. Like it has been mentioned elsewhere by someone, all the gaps seem to be filled. The bass is a bit more impactful. It could be placebo, but I also think the soundstage is slightly bigger. Overall, it was a more immersive experience for me using the E7. My CAL phone only requires the volume to be at 20-25 out of 60 from E7. Note that the volume control on the computer for E7 doesn't work, so you have to change the volume via the little device.
   
  What amazes me is how well it acts as a standalone amp. When I plugged it into my Sansa DAP (no LOD), I was blown away by its sound quality and power compared to the DAP without this amp. I would have to turn the DAP's volume to 75-100% to drive my 32 ohm headphone to listenable levels, but now I only need 25-30/60 (DAP's volume all the way up to 100% avoiding quality loss). That means I could double or more than double the volume to unimaginable blasting levels that I would never allow to happen so I set the maximum volumn to be 40 on my E7 just to be safe. E3 has absolutely nothing on E7. E3 is just a toy, if anything, there should have been a on/off button for the boost.
   
  The features are very adequate. I notice the lightning sign (next to the battery levels) is always there, regardless whether I have the USB charger on or off. When the USB charger is on and the battery is not full, the battery levels will flash; whereas when the charger is off and the battery is not full, the levels don't flash but the lightning sign stays on the screen. I hope this is normal.
   
  As I find the bass to be very good without any EQ/bass boost (level 0) with the combination of Aurvana and E7, the three extra boost options are a nice plus, available if the occasion arises.
   
  More listening is warranted to make sure I am hearing better imaging and/or details among other things. At first, I couldn't hear any difference and I was worried, but after a few minutes it was a different story. E7 grows on you with time. I might report back after some more serious audition and burn-in.


----------



## estreeter

kingpage, I think you might have to approach *mp4nation* about the possibility of getting a commission 
   
  Seriously, if there is a better deal out there for 200 AUD, I dont know what it is:
   
 Fiio E9 + Fiio E7 + Brainwavz M2 + Fiio L2 Combo   
  All that and free shipping worldwide - please tell me what the catch is ? I was hesitant about the E9 based on a report of a faulty unit, but for sheer novelty value I just cant ignore something like this staring me in the face - I need another 3.5mm cable, probably don't need the Brainwavz (are they any good ?) but its still a good deal assuming I don't get a dud amp (E7 or E9).
   
  Ordering first thing tomorrow AM unless I hear something negative about mp4nation beforehand.
   
  Thanks,
   
  estreeter


----------



## kingpage

Any catch of buying from mp4nation? Yes, it can take up to three weeks to receive your items from Hong Kong.
   
  I too was tempted to buy E9+E7+L2 for about $160 at the time when the 15% off was available, but I told myself that E9 was not really for me as my headphone is relatively easy to drive, and I was quite satisfied with it so an upgrade was a long way away.
   
  Also, I bought the Brainwavz M2 for $42, and thought it was quit good for the price. Unfortunately, I broke mine not long after (my own fault) thus I purchased my current CAL headphone. You can read my review on M2 here.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for the feedback - $160 for that 'stack' is insane value when you consider how many people come to Head-Fi looking for a bargain solution and get buried in the 'get this DAC and this amp and these phones to go with this DAP' : it all adds up to a lot more than $200. I still have my reservations, but at least it wont cost me an arm and a leg to find out what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## theNABILcompany

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> I'm sure you wont. My Thinkpad X200 uses Conexant Smart Audio HD and its CRAP compared to the E7 DAC. Makes everything clearer, more detailed, better separation, more balanced, everything is better.
> I'm very satisfied.
> 
> However, E7 as a portable...doesn't make too much of a difference. But the bass boost function is always nice


 
   
  I have the Thinkpad EDGE and I've been driving my first and currently only audiophile headphone, the HD555s (I'm treating myself to some HD650s for Christmas, I want MOAR detail I tell you!). As my lust for detail in sound has grown exponentially since my purchase of the 555s I have noticed a tremendous amount of static sound that I get out of my 3.5mm running out from my Conexant Smart Audio HD. Do you find this? Does the e7 eliminate it entirely? Also, when I listen to Mozart's Symphony 40 in G minor, Molto Allegro I find that the highs are accompanied by a shrill cracking like experience, its absolutely terrible; the same thing happens when Freddie Mercury hits his famous falsetto...how would I eliminate that? I know my data is in 16bit and with a 44.1kHz sampling rate, so is it either my sound card or my HD555s are not up to the task of reproducing these sounds they were meant to? Anyway do you ever have this kind of problem with the Conexant and find it to sort of, go away with the e7?
   
  I just ordered the e7/e9/L9, I should be receiving it by weeks end but the anticipation was killing me and I jumped with joy when I saw someone with a similar source set up as mine and figured what the hey, I've trolled this website for the last year, might as well make an account and participate!


----------



## Xymordos

All those problems will go away with a E7. E7 will remove all static and make the sound clearer and cleaner. That said, I've sold my E7 and got a D100. Good purchase I must say. I'm sure you'll be satisfied with your combo...for now


----------



## jerg

The E7 acting as DAC + Amp off of my Acer 5820TG laptop, makes a WORLD of difference in terms of sound quality from my M50's.
   
  Namely, less flabby bass response, significantly fuller mids, a drastic improvement in imaging (how three-dimensional voices and real instruments sound), and somewhat smoother highs. The main improvements out of those are the mids and the imaging, the other two are minor but fairly obvious.


----------



## theNABILcompany

Quote: 





xymordos said:


> All those problems will go away with a E7. E7 will remove all static and make the sound clearer and cleaner. That said, I've sold my E7 and got a D100. Good purchase I must say. I'm sure you'll be satisfied with your combo...for now


 
   
  That's reassuring. So you sold a $80 DAC/amp for a $500 one, I hope it was a good purchase at the very least, lol! That's a lot of cheddar man! I hope I had the funds to build the most ultimate setup but the E7/E9 must suffice for now! I'm glad to hear you're enjoying your D100.


----------



## theNABILcompany

Quote: 





jerg said:


> The E7 acting as DAC + Amp off of my Acer 5820TG laptop, makes a WORLD of difference in terms of sound quality from my M50's.
> 
> Namely, less flabby bass response, significantly fuller mids, a drastic improvement in imaging (how three-dimensional voices and real instruments sound), and somewhat smoother highs. The main improvements out of those are the mids and the imaging, the other two are minor but fairly obvious.


 

 Aside from 16bit, 44.1kHz music, do you ever listen in on any Dolby or 5.1 audio? Do you find that it makes a difference for anything like that considering it cant even read that kind of data?
   
  I ask because my setup is used 80% of the time for music and 20% of the time I would be watching videos. For example, I have taken on the task of going through all 6 seasons of the Sopranos, and I have the DVD format with Dolby DTS sound. With my headphones plugged right into my laptop I can hear a lot of the Dolby effects, like I mentioned earlier, I have a very mediocre Conexant 20585 Smartaudio HD soundcard, can I expect this to improve further with the E7/E9? I assume your Acer has a similar soundcard to mine?


----------



## Xymordos

Well I'm in Hong Kong, bordering Shenzhen, China. So I can travel to China to buy the Chinese amps/DACs for a much cheaper price 
   
  The main thing I like about E7 is that it cleans up all the garbage from the laptop sound card (like noise, buzzing sounds). It also tightens up the bass quite a bit.


----------



## theNABILcompany

That's pretty sweet man, have you ever considered whole selling to us in North America then? You could be the liaison between manufacturer and end user as that seems to be missing from many of these small but great Chinese manufacturers!
   
  That sounds good to me, I just cant wait to hear for myself, my E7/E9 should be arriving by Monday and I cant wait to use them. Maybe I'll put up a review; the perspective of a noob.
   
  Haha.


----------



## hyogen

hmm... was about to pull the trigger on the E11, until I found out the E7 can be a usb soundcard.  i've only had laptops pretty much with stock sound cards....  was gonna build a PC once long ago, but back then i would have gotten a cheap soundcard too, since all i cared about back then was video card....
   
   
   
  my friend recommended me a usb soundcard that was small and had a c-media chipset in it...  which had some pretty good reivews, but i'm pretty sure they'd only be a little better than on-board soundcard and mostly for people who had problems with their existing soundcard/broken headphone jack on their laptop.  Anyway, this would be like $10....but now i'm thinking why not just get an E7 that can do both?  
   
  I've been reading that E11 is significantly better than the E7 in terms of sound.  Not sure if it's worth it to sacrifice sound and go for more versatile E7.  
   
  I mainly listen to music on my phone.  About to get a used pair of HD 580s (for $95, which I think is a steal and I should get no matter what, although I was looking at ultrasones or something cheaper to hold me over until DT880).  I know my ipad2 has much better power and would need to use that if I were to get dt880 (250ohm)...  My phone has low impedance (high?), so especially my triplefi 10s sound hissy when I pause the music or at low volumes.
   
  I definitely need AN amp, and I could always just still listen to music on my phone while at the laptop, so maybe I should just go with the one that is better?  I read E11 wouldn't do well for higher impedance beyers---what about the 250ohm?  
   
  Am I reading right?  10 hour battery for E11, and 80 hour battery for E7???   Maybe I should just go the E7 route, and add E9 later?
   
   
  thanks and sorry this is all over the place -_-   I'm a little delirious after spending so much time on these boards in the past 2 days instead of studying for my midterm and classes...........10 hours on head-fi for every 1 hour spent studying.


----------



## EventVista

Quote: 





thenabilcompany said:


> That's pretty sweet man, have you ever considered whole selling to us in North America then? You could be the liaison between manufacturer and end user as that seems to be missing from many of these small but great Chinese manufacturers!
> 
> That sounds good to me, I just cant wait to hear for myself, my E7/E9 should be arriving by Monday and I cant wait to use them. Maybe I'll put up a review; the perspective of a noob.
> 
> Haha.


 
   
  Hey there, Since it has been a few months, I was curious how the new E7 / E9 workout with your laptop setup.  I have a similar setup (ultra Portable Lenovo ThinkPad with Conexant 50582 SmartAudio HD card) and am contemplating the purchase of the E7 for a start.  Volume output is way to low to run my Monoprice Cans effectively and would like to get some improvement.  
   
  I was curious of yours and other subscribers experience with similar laptop confirmations?


----------

